# Post an EPIC song



## BildungsRoman (Oct 2, 2008)

...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

most recent epic song that has blown me away:

funkadelic - maggot brain


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Phil Ochs - When in Rome


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:2imjb2np]O2vJUadjdmo[/youtube:2imjb2np]


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Demolition Lovers-My Chemical Romance


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

J. Hendrix - Voodoo Child


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Songs that blew me away? Epic? Hmmm....too many but here's a few:
Tool - Third Eye, Lateralus, Eulogy
Metallica - Master of Puppets, One, AJFA, Creeping Death
Megadeth - Hanger 18
Slayer - Raining Blood
Eminem - Stan


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sigur ros - untitled # from ( )

i saw it live last month and HOLY **** it was amazing. that climax at the end was jsut orgasmic.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The Beatles - "Happiness Is A Warm Gun"


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

Imaginate - Ultrashiver ( totally blows me away specially when I'm under the influence  )


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Soundgarden - "Like Suicide"


----------



## BildungsRoman (Oct 2, 2008)

...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Mirror Mirror" by Blind Guardian... it doesn't get much more epic than this.






I specialize in corny/cheesy metal. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Another one "The Heart Collector" by Nevermore. Corny as hell, but I actually love this song


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom Sawyer-Rush


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> sigur ros - untitled # from ( )
> 
> i saw it live last month and HOLY **** it was amazing. that climax at the end was jsut orgasmic.


I saw them last month in Chicago.  Pretty awesome but I wish they had the horns and violins that I heard they normally have in their concerts.

Epic songs...

Milano - Sigur Ros

The Tain - The Decemberists (I saw them do this song live with a full orchestra behind them. Holy crap it was awesome)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Self Esteem by the Offspring

I love to play this one when I'm in the gym to block out all the people around me. It reminds me a lot of my insecurities, and how frustrated I am about them. It is probably very counterproductive to listen to, but I love it nonetheless.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Another one "The Heart Collector" by Nevermore. Corny as hell, but I actually love this song


Nice pick, I love Nevermore. Jeff Loomis is insane.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Privilige - Incubus


----------



## flying.free (Oct 20, 2008)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Beautiful World by Devo

I sing it at work


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

...I'm kind of mad at myself for not posting this one earlier (Like Suicide is an amazing song, but...).
"Echoes" - Pink Floyd
blows me away every time I listen to it
while I'm at it, I might as well add "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" (also by Pink Floyd)
Really the only 20+ minute songs I can listen to more than once in a single sitting.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

John Fahey has so many epic songs... I'm watching the video of him playing "Red Pony" right now so I will say that. link


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

This song is epic... 







Bad Religion said:


> Nice pick, I love Nevermore. Jeff Loomis is insane.


Haha yeah I like them to. I'm not really a fan by any means. But, I really like this song for reasons unknown.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

anthrax - room for one more


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

on the lighter side......

charlatans uk - forever


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ lol i thought your sn read "teabagged"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Chrysalii said:


> ...I'm kind of mad at myself for not posting this one earlier (Like Suicide is an amazing song, but...).
> "Echoes" - Pink Floyd
> blows me away every time I listen to it
> while I'm at it, I might as well add "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" (also by Pink Floyd)
> Really the only 20+ minute songs I can listen to more than once in a single sitting.


yeah echoes is probably the most epic song ever.
have you watched it synched up with that scene in _2001: A Space Odyssey_ "Jupiter and Beyond the Infinite"? its pretty cool.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Meth of a Rockette's Kick" - Mercury Rev


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Blue Line Swinger" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Right now I'm listening to Antonín Dvořák - "Symphony No. 9" (From the New World) and I would consider it to be an epic song. Dvořák has been one of my favourite composers for as long as I can remember.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tell me this isn't epic:


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

Mastodon -- hearts alive


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

La Campanella by Franz Liszt


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Mr. Orange said:


> Self Esteem by the Offspring
> 
> I love to play this one when I'm in the gym to block out all the people around me. It reminds me a lot of my insecurities, and how frustrated I am about them. It is probably very counterproductive to listen to, but I love it nonetheless.


I love that song. I wonder when they'll get around to touring in this part of the country. They're new CD, which I love (especially "Nothing Town"), has been out since spring, and they've been barely touring, mostly overseas dates.

Brian


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

From new CDs out this year:

Nothing Town -- The Offspring
Cyanide and All Nightmare Long -- Metallica
Rock N Roll Train -- AC/DC

Brian


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno i was playing my lil bro at guitar hero the other day and their was a really good song on it i dunno the name of it though :con

(it had the opening riff of sing for the moment on it if that helps. )


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Roberto said:


> Phil Ochs - When in Rome


You win.

I'm digging the hell out of "Whipping Post" from the Allman's Live at the Fillmore.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bye bye Miss American Pie = An ode and declaration of the end of innocence in American pop culture.

A long, long time ago...
I can still remember
How that music used to make me smile.
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make those people dance
And, maybe, they'd be happy for a while.
But February made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver.
Bad news on the doorstep;
I couldn't take one more step.
I can't remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride,
But something touched me deep inside
The day the music died.

So bye-bye, Miss American Pie.
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
And them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singin', "this'll be the day that I die.
"this'll be the day that I die."

Did you write the book of love,
And do you have faith in God above,
If the Bible tells you so? 
Do you believe in rock 'n roll,
Can music save your mortal soul,
And can you teach me how to dance real slow? 
Well, I know that you're in love with him
`cause I saw you dancin' in the gym.
You both kicked off your shoes.
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues.
I was a lonely teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck,
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died.
I started singin',

"bye-bye, Miss American Pie."
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
And singin', "this'll be the day that I die.
"this'll be the day that I die."

Now for ten years we've been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rollin' stone,
But that's not how it used to be.
When the jester sang for the king and queen,
In a coat he borrowed from James Dean
And a voice that came from you and me,
Oh, and while the king was looking down,
The jester stole his thorny crown.
The courtroom was adjourned;
No verdict was returned.
And while Lennon read a book of Marx,
The quartet practiced in the park,
And we sang dirges in the dark
The day the music died.
We were singing,

"bye-bye, Miss American Pie."
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
And singin', "this'll be the day that I die.
"this'll be the day that I die."
Helter skelter in a summer swelter.
The birds flew off with a fallout shelter,
Eight miles high and falling fast.
It landed foul on the grass.
The players tried for a forward pass,
With the jester on the sidelines in a cast.
Now the half-time air was sweet perfume
While the sergeants played a marching tune.
We all got up to dance,
Oh, but we never got the chance!
`cause the players tried to take the field;
The marching band refused to yield.
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died?

We started singing,
"bye-bye, Miss American Pie."
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
And singin', "this'll be the day that I die.
"this'll be the day that I die."

Oh, and there we were all in one place,
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again.
So come on: jack be nimble, jack be quick!
Jack Flash sat on a candlestick
Cause fire is the devil's only friend.
Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage.
No angel born in hell
Could break that satan's spell.
And as the flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite,
I saw satan laughing with delight
The day the music died

He was singing,
"bye-bye, Miss American Pie."
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
And singin', "this'll be the day that I die.
"this'll be the day that I die."

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news,
But she just smiled and turned away.
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before,
But the man there said the music wouldn't play.
And in the streets: the children screamed,
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed.
But not a word was spoken;
The church bells all were broken.
And the three men I admire most:
The father, son, and the holy ghost,
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died.

And they were singing,
"bye-bye, Miss American Pie."
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
And them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singin', "this'll be the day that I die.
"this'll be the day that I die."
They were singing,
"bye-bye, Miss American Pie."
Drove my Chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singin', "this'll be the day that I die."​


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

"American Pie" is one of my all-time favorite songs. Along a similar vein is Don Henley's "The End of the Innocence."

Brian


----------



## jd001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Rime of the ancient mariner - Iron Maiden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

brimontz said:


> "American Pie" is one of my all-time favorite songs. Along a similar vein is Don Henley's "The End of the Innocence."
> 
> Brian


*I thought the same thing when I posted that!! *


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Achilles Last Stand by Led Zeppelin

Also Knights of Cydonia by Muse.

Both songs have this stupidly epic galloping rythmn coming from the bass.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Qolselanu said:


> Achilles Last Stand by Led Zeppelin


Most underrated Zep song from the most underrated Zep album. John Bonham sounds like he's playing his drums with a pair of California redwoods. Amazing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Iron Maiden: The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg


----------



## Saint (Nov 18, 2008)

Oasis - Live forever

Just amazing


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

anonymid said:


> "Meth of a Rockette's Kick" - Mercury Rev


I've never seen anyone mention that band before. I never got into them but my sister likes them. I remember hearing that song "Car Wash Hair" a lot.

I also love YLT a lot. Blue Line Swinger is a great song. I always had a thing for their instrumental parts.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

When I first heard the album Loveless by My Bloody Valentine, I was pretty amazed. Kevin Shields uses a Digitech Whammy, which is basically this little red box that makes all kinds of crazy noises, including the constant pitch bending that you hear all over the record. The song "What You Want" is my favorite example. He seems to have perfected the use of it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Tech N9ne--trapped in a pyschos body


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Most Air songs


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, Maiden has quite a few epic tracks. Their Brave New World album is epic all the way through.

Nevermore is ****ing awesome, but I wouldn't consider them very epic besides songs like This Godless Endeavor. If you want an epic version of Nevermore with even better songwriting check out Communic, a progressive metal band from Norway.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Of course

The Stone Roses - I Am The Resurrection


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

BeNice said:


> When I first heard the album Loveless by My Bloody Valentine, I was pretty amazed. Kevin Shields uses a Digitech Whammy, which is basically this little red box that makes all kinds of crazy noises, including the constant pitch bending that you hear all over the record. The song "What You Want" is my favorite example. He seems to have perfected the use of it.


mbv/_loveless_ is incredible.







i saw them live in september, the last track "you made me realize"/20 minutes of constant deafening distortion was one of the greatest concert moments i've ever experienced. 




but it's kind of impossible to appreciate it from a recording since you can't feel your bones shake from the 134 decibels of gorgeous noise

EPIC song: 'good morning, captain' by slint
i was listening to it today while walking through some small streets at night and the music fit the atmosphere perfectly.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Dunno i was playing my lil bro at guitar hero the other day and their was a really good song on it i dunno the name of it though :con
> 
> (it had the opening riff of sing for the moment on it if that helps. )


That's Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

"Hard to Handle" by Otis Redding. I was on my way to a family gathering to see relatives I hadn't seen in ten+ years, and was very nervous. This song came on and totally changed my mood. I ended up having a really good time, and even cracked some jokes that everyone laughed at. For me, that was EPIC.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

A song by Icelandic singer Bjork (She's in my avatar! I think she actually has quite a few epic songs) from the film Dancer In the Dark called New World






Another song from Japanese pop singer Utada Hikaru for the video game Kingdom Hearts II called Sanctuary (there's also a Japanese version she did called Passion)






Those are the only two I can think of right now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_"I had the original LP when I went to divinity school in 1969. I used to play it in the dorm a lot, just liked the engery . I had a girl friend at school tell me i was 'demon posessed' once , so I sent her this album. Needless to say we were married a few months after graduation. Sometime later she tried to kill me , go figure. Arthur Brown lives on........"_


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Torche "Tarpit Carnivore"






Saw them play this song live earlier in the year and it was just as over-the-top as this if not more. The guitar and bass were just the most insane z-tuned rumble I've heard.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Roberto said:


> _"I had the original LP when I went to divinity school in 1969. I used to play it in the dorm a lot, just liked the engery . I had a girl friend at school tell me i was 'demon posessed' once , so I sent her this album. Needless to say we were married a few months after graduation. Sometime later she tried to kill me , go figure. Arthur Brown lives on........"_


Oh...my...gawd...
I haven't heard that song in _ages_! Great pick.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Black Mirror by Arcade Fire


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Hoppipolla by Sigur Ros : )


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The film Lock , Stock and Two Smoking Barrels has a stomping soundtrack to it or "epic" even for the benefit of this thread.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Like a Rose on the Grave of Love

and

Colonies


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Big Black - "Passing Complexion"

The first time I heard this it blew my mind. It is the song that made me decide to learn the guitar.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dullard said:


> Big Black - "Passing Complexion"
> 
> The first time I heard this it blew my mind. It is the song that made me decide to learn the guitar.


wow


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

Moon Over The Castle - Gran Turismo 4 Soundtrack 





Boadicea - Enya





O Verona - Romeo & Juliet Soundtrack





Nothing Else Matters - Apocalytica


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I like the look of the girl in the beginning of this video


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes-Owner of A Lonely Heart
I wonder if someone will play this at a wedding, if asked. lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

This may have already been posted, but it's worth multiple postings...

Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Sunshine009 said:


> 007 - you only live twice


wow, that's a good song ; - ; I love that.


----------



## Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

Just about any song written by Jim Steinman is epic. They're huge, complex, and completely excessive. That's what makes them great though, in my opinion.

Some examples:

I'd Do Anything for Love - Meat Loaf
Total Eclipse of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler
Bat Out of Hell - Meat Loaf
Left in the Dark - Any version (Meat Loaf, Steinman, Barbra Streisand)
It's All Coming Back to Me Now - Any version (Meat Loaf, Celine Dion)

You get the point.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sexy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

animal collective - fireworks > essplode > firework 
epic live version of a great song.






sigur ros - untitled #8 live
orgasmic climax at 8-10ish min.





merzbow - 1930
the crappy audio quality doesn't do it justice but yeah its pretty mindblowing listening to this really really loud on headphones after smoking a fat one, haha





heroin - velvet underground





I dont know just where Im going
But Im gonna try for the kingdom, if I can
cause it makes me feel like Im a man
When I put a spike into my vein
And Ill tell ya, things arent quite the same
When Im rushing on my run
And I feel just like jesus son
And I guess that I just dont know
And I guess that I just dont know

I have made the big decision
Im gonna try to nullify my life
cause when the blood begins to flow
When it shoots up the droppers neck
When Im closing in on death
And you cant help me not, you guys
And all you sweet girls with all your sweet silly talk
You can all go take a walk
And I guess that I just dont know
And I guess that I just dont know

I wish that I was born a thousand years ago
I wish that Id sail the darkened seas
On a great big clipper ship
Going from this land here to that
In a sailors suit and cap
Away from the big city
Where a man can not be free
Of all of the evils of this town
And of himself, and those around
Oh, and I guess that I just dont know
Oh, and I guess that I just dont know

Heroin, be the death of me
Heroin, its my wife and its my life
Because a mainer to my vein
Leads to a center in my head
And then Im better off and dead
Because when the smack begins to flow
I really dont care anymore
About all the jim-jims in this town
And all the politicians makin crazy sounds
And everybody puttin everybody else down
And all the dead bodies piled up in mounds

cause when the smack begins to flow
Then I really dont care anymore
Ah, when the heroin is in my blood
And that blood is in my head
Then thank God that Im as good as dead
Then thank your God that Im not aware
And thank God that I just dont care
And I guess I just dont know
And I guess I just dont know

talking heads - once in a lifetime (live from 'stop making sense')
possibly my favourite song ever. **** i love david byrne.





And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful
Wife
And you may ask yourself-well...how did I get here?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the moneys gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
How do I work this?
And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile?
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful house!
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful wife!

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the moneys gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...same as it ever was...same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...same as it ever was...same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...same as it ever was...

Water dissolving...and water removing
There is water at the bottom of the ocean
Carry the water at the bottom of the ocean
Remove the water at the bottom of the ocean!

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the moneys gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

And you may ask yourself
What is that beautiful house?
And you may ask yourself
Where does that highway go?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right? ...am I wrong?
And you may tell yourself
My god!...what have I done?

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/in the silent water
Under the rocks and stones/there is water underground.

Letting the days go by/let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by/water flowing underground
Into the blue again/after the moneys gone
Once in a lifetime/water flowing underground.

Same as it ever was...same as it ever was...same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...same as it ever was...same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...same as it ever was...


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

led zeppelin-stairway to heaven
jimi hendrix-wind cries mary,all along the watchtower,castles made of sand
metallica-one
guns n roses-november rain
theres so many more but theres a few from the top of my head


----------



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)

um... duh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

rick rolled again. [email protected]#$ ; - ;


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

OH MY GOD.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

One night as I was walking down Columbus Avenue
The sushi bars were shuttered, and the dark cantina too
I stood there in the darkness as an empty cab rolled by
When all at once I heard the sound of yuppies in the sky
The herd came down Columbus for as far as I could see
The men were wearing polo and the women wore esprit
Each yuppie had a Walkman, and as each one passed me by
I saw their sad expressions and I heard their mournful cry
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
Each one was wearing running shoes upon the ghostly deck
And each one had a cotton sweater wrapped around his neck
They all held out their credit cards and tried in vain to buy
But all the stores were shuttered to the yuppies in the sky
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
I'd seen them in commercials sailing boats and playing ball
Pouring beer for one another, crying, "Why not have it all"
Now I saw their ghostly progress down Columbus Avenue
I heard their cries for mercy and it chilled me through and through
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
All the salad bars were empty, all the quiche Lorraine was gone
I heard the yuppies crying as they vanished in the dawn
Calling brand names to each other, they faded from my view
They'd be networking forever down Columbus Avenue
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
Condos for sale, Condos to buy, Oh Yuppies in the sky
Copyright Tom Paxton


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_talking heads - once in a lifetime_

That's a good song, I love talking heads.


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

November Rain by Guns and Roses


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

There are also some epic songs I like from movie soundtracks, such as "My Heart Will Go On" by Celine Dion and "Into The West" by Annie Lennox.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

This - "Music" by John Miles






Or a couple of sublime DeBarge songs, like...

"Time Will Reveal"....






....and "Love Me in a Special Way"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

BildungsRoman said:


> Teardrop - Massive Attack


god i love that song


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Live - Lightning Crashes






lightning crashes, a new mother cries
her placenta falls to the floor
the angel opens her eyes
the confusion sets in
before the doctor can even close the door

lightning crashes, an old mother dies
her intentions fall to the floor
the angel closes her eyes
the confusion that was hers
belongs now, to the baby down the hall

oh now feel it comin' back again
like a rollin' thunder chasing the wind
forces pullin' from the center of the earth again
I can feel it.

lightning crashes, a new mother cries
this moment she's been waiting for
the angel opens her eyes
pale blue colored iris,
presents the circle
and puts the glory out to hide, hide


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Heir Apparent - Opeth


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

System Of A Down - Aerials





Life is a waterfall
Were one in the river
And one again after the fall
Swimming through the void
We hear the word
We lose ourselves
But we find it all....
Cause we are the ones that want to play
Always want to go
But you never want to stay
And we are the ones that want to choose
Always want to play
But you never want to lose
Aerials, in the sky
When you lose small mind
You free your life
Life is a waterfall
We drink from the river
Then we turn around and put up our walls
Swimming through the void
We hear the word
We lose ourselves
But we find it all...
Cause we are the ones that want to play
Always want to go
But you never want to stay
And we are the ones that want to choose
Always want to play
But you never want to lose
Aerials, in the sky
When you lose small mind
You free your life
Aerials, so up high
When you free your eyes eternal prize
Aerials, in the sky
When you lose small mind
You free your life
Aerials, so up high
When you free your eyes eternal prize


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Butthole Surfers - The Annoying Song


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Live - Run To The Water





oh desert speak to my heart
oh woman of the earth
maker of children who weep for love
maker of this birth
'til your deepest secrets are known to me
I will not be moved
I will not be moved

"don't try to find the answer
when there ain't no question here
brother let your heart be wounded
and give no mercy to your fear"

adam and eve live down the street from me
babylon is every town
it's as crazy as it's ever been
love's a stranger all around

in a moment we lost our minds here
and lay our spirit down
today we lived a thousand years
all we have is now

run to the water
and find me there
burnt to the core but not broken
we'll cut through the madness
of these streets below the moon
these streets below the moon

and I will never leave you
'til we can say, "this world was just a dream
we were sleepin' now we are awake"
'til we can say

in a moment we lost our minds here
and dreamt the world was round
a million mile fall from grace
thank god we missed the ground

run to the water
and find me there
burnt to the core but not broken
we'll cut through the madness
of these streets below the moon
with a nuclear fire of love in our hearts

yeah, I can see it now lord
out beyond all the breakin' of waves
and the tribulation
it's a place and the home of ascended souls
who swam out there in love!

run to the water
and find me there
burnt to the core but not broken
we'll cut through the madness
of these streets below the moon
with a nuclear fire of love in our hearts
rest easy baby, rest easy
and recognize it all as light and rainbows
smashed to smithereens and be happy
run to the water (and find me there)
run to the water


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't get enough of LIVE.

Live - Heaven





You don't need no friends
get back your faith again
you have the power to believe
another dissident
take back your evidence
it has no power to deceive

I'll believe it when I see it, for myself

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset and I perceive

I sit with them all night
everything they say is right
but in the morning they were wrong
I'll be right by your side
come hell or water high
down any road you choose to roam

I'll believe it when I see it for myself

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset and I perceive, yeah

darling, I believe, Oh Lord
sometimes it's hard to breathe, Lord
at the bottom of the sea, yeah yeah

I'll believe it when I see it for myself

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset and I perceive

I don't need no one to tell me about heaven
I look at my daughter, and I believe.
I don't need no proof when it comes to God and truth
I can see the sunset
I can see the sunset
I can see the sunset
I don't need no one
Ohhhh
I don't need no one
I don't need no one
I don't need no one
To tell me about heaven
I believe
I believe it, yeah


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Of course, baby:

Coldplay - Politik





Look at earth from outer space
Everyone must find a place
Give me time and give me space
Give me real, don't give me fake
Give me strength, reserve control
Give me heart and give me soul
Give me time, give us a kiss
Tell me your own politik

Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Just open up your eyes

Give me one, cause one is best
In confusion, confidence
Give me piece of mind and trust
Don't forget the rest of us

Give me strength, reserve control
Give me heart and give me soul
Wounds that heal and cracks that fix
Tell me your own politik

Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Open up your eyes
Just open up your eyes

And give me love over, love over, love over this, ahhh
And give me love over, love over, love over this, ahhh


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Murder City Devils - Broken Glass

Iggy, baby
I like the sound of you 
Strut, struttin in those tight pants
In those tight pants
I like the sound of you 
Strut struttin on that big stage
On that big stage
I like the sound of you on that metallic 2ko
Iggy baby
Iggy baby
I like the sound of you 
Strut struttin on that big stage
I like the sound of you
Strut struttin in those tight pants
I like the sound of you with no shirt at all
I like the sound of you rollin
I like the sound of you rollin in that broken glass
Iggy baby
I like the sound of you rollin
Rollin
I like the sound of you rollin in that broken glass
Iggy baby
I like the taste of your sweat
And I like the smell of your blood
And I know, I know that blood is real
I know that it's real blood
Iggy baby
I like the sound of you


The Business - Drinking and Driving

Half past 5 I'm in the pub
Six O'clock I'm home for grub
Eight O'clock I'm back to the bar
Sod the walk I'll take the car

Chrous:
Knock it back
And have another one
Drinking and driving is so much fun

In the motor off you go
Not too fast and not too slow
Keep your head and keep your cool
Must avoid that rightful pull

Chrous:
Knock it back
And have another one
Drinking and driving is so much fun

As you meander down the road
Don't forget your highway code
See the spot and take your pick
Out of the car to be sick(blaaaah!)

Come together now

Chrous:
Knock it back
And have another one
Drinking and driving is so much fun


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wipers - Over The Edge


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Footsteps

Don't even think about reachin me...I won't be home
Don't even think about stoppin by...Don't think of me at all

I did what I had to do
If there was a reason, it was you

Don't even think about gettin inside voices in my head
Oh, voices
I've got scratches all over my arms
One for each day since I fell apart

I did what I had to do
And if there was a reason, It was you
Footsteps in the hall...It was you
Pictures on my chest...it was you, it was you

I did what I had to do
And if there was a reason
There wasn't no reason, no
And if there's something you'd like to do
Just let me continue to blame you

Footsteps in the hall...it was you
Pictures on my chest...it was you, it was you


Mike Ness - Dope Fiend Blues

In a police car I feel so very small
I see my lover's face and I watch her teardrops fall
And I try to figure out where I'd fallen off the track
I sold my soul to the devil and then I stole it back

Chorus:
And in the end, you know a dope fiend ain't got no friends
And a junkie is a junkie to the bitter end
Hope to die now, cuz you know I'm better off dead
Hey brother, won't you lend me a helping hand?

I tie myself off, shoot it in my veins
I feel like Marlon Brando, and I've hid another day's pain
I'm goin' back where it's safe, goin' back to the womb
I find my mother's comfort, here in a needle and spoon

Chorus:
And Christmas for a dope fiend ain't no fun
Waitin' for good times that seem to never come
Goin' out now, gonna get myself a gun
Please stop me, don't you know I'm on a run?

Aren't you tired of the detox and the places in the mind?
Aren't you tired of the misery, aren't you tired of doin' time?
And I try to figure out where I'd fallen off the track
You know I sold my soul to the devil and then I stole it back

Chorus:
I'm a dope fiend, I'm a liar, a cheat and a theif
At my funeral, won't you bring me a red rose wreath?
Dress in black now, show everyone your grief
Well, I'm gone now, you can all feel relief!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I just saw this video tonight and I thought, this is as epic as it gets.

Metallica live at some airfield in the USSR, 1991. Estimated up to A MILLION  people in attandence including Russian military. They played this show for free!


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

i love folk-metal, Agalloch is pretty amazing

Agalloch - Falling Snow

The water pours its embracing arms around the stone
Decay drips from the uniquet void where the ice forms, where life ends
The stone is by the crimson flood, swallowed
The red ride beyond the ebon wound, contorted
My sacrifice bids farewell in this river of memory... a wave to end all time
Red birds escape from my wounds and return as falling snow
To sweep the landscape; a wind haunted, wings without bodies
The snow, the bitter snowfall
You wish to die in her pale arms, crystalline, to become an ode to silence
In the soul of a mountain of birds, fallen
The cascading pallor of ghostless feather
The snow has fallen and raised this white mountain on which you will die
and fade away in silence


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

NoMarriageHole said:


> Pearl Jam - Footsteps


and it's sister song
Temple of the Dog - _Times of Trouble_
When the spoon is hot
And the needles sharp
And you drift away
I can hear you say
That the world in black
Is upon your back
And your body shakes
So you ditch away
And you close the shades

Dont try to do it
Dont try to kill your time
You might do it
Then you cant change your mind
Youve got a hold on to your time
Till your break through these
Times of trouble

When you try to talk
And the words get hard
And they put you down
Dont you stay
Dont you ditch away

I saw you swinging
Swinging your mothers sword
I know youre playing but
Sometimes the rules get hard
But if somebody left you out on a ledge
If somebody pushed you over the edge
If somebody loved you and left you for dead
You got to hold on to your time till you break
Through these times of trouble


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lateralus said:


> That's Aerosmith - Dream On


Cheers bro.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Me and Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin

super duper epic


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad to see some Agalloch here already. Just about all of their songs I would consider epic.

Agalloch - The Hawthorne Passage (2nd half of it)


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Phronima said:


> Glad to see some Agalloch here already. Just about all of their songs I would consider epic.
> 
> Agalloch - The Hawthorne Passage (2nd half of it)


we have a winner


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Explosions in the Sky - Have You Passed Through This Night?

This one has been stuck in my head a lot lately.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure if this is quite epic, but awesome song regardless.

Death Angel - Discontinued






Might as well add more.

Pain of Salvation - Idioglossa






Queensryche - Eyes of a Stranger






eh? I tend to make up for my empty life with a lot of music.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - W.M.A.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The End by The Doors

Audio only: http://www.imeem.com/people/vWEQzC/music/MD-Il4Ro/the_doors_the_end/






hippie at 0:20, lol


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

SUNDAY MORNING COMIN DOWN

Well, I woke up Sunday morning
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled in my closet through my clothes
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
Then I washed my face and combed my hair
And stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.

I'd smoked my mind the night before
With cigarettes and songs I'd been picking.
But I lit my first and watched a small kid
Playing with a can that he was kicking.
Then I walked across the street
And caught the Sunday smell of someone frying chicken.
And Lord, it took me back to something that I'd lost
Somewhere, somehow along the way.

On a Sunday morning sidewalk,
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothing short a' dying
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of the sleeping city sidewalk
And Sunday morning coming down.

In the park I saw a daddy
With a laughing little girl that he was swinging.
And I stopped beside a Sunday school
And listened to the songs they were singing.
Then I headed down the street,
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringing,
And it echoed through the canyon
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.

On a Sunday morning sidewalk,
I'm wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cause there's something in a Sunday
That makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothing short a' dying
That's half as lonesome as the sound
Of the sleeping city sidewalk
And Sunday morning coming down.


----------



## wintermind (Aug 26, 2008)

DJ Bootsie: Horseriders Toward The Abyss






great funereal piece


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Clean - Incubus


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Privilege - Incubus


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Me, Myself and I - Beyonce ************* <3!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Make Yourself - Incubus


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

DJ Tiesto - Adagio for strings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Warmth - Incubus


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I heard this song when it first came out but recently rediscovered it and love it now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stellar - Incubus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Wish you were here - Incubus


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nameless said:


>


yess!! i love gy!be

"waiting room" is pretty sweet too


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Circles - Incubus


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bloc Party - Banquet


...okay maybe not epic but you get the point


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aqueous Transmission - Incubus


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Puscifer-The Undertaker

I like this song in the context of the Underworld movie. This song kicks ***. It has Maynard on vocals. AND IT SOUND LIKS DEPECHE MODE!!!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice to know you - Incubus


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> Puscifer-The Undertaker
> 
> I like this song in the context of the Underworld movie. This song kicks ***. It has Maynard on vocals. AND IT SOUND LIKS DEPECHE MODE!!!!!!


Thank you for reminding me. I forgot about the song. Anything with Maynard's vocals = awesome.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

No Cars Go by the Arcade Fire


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Umbrella - Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aqueous Transmission - Incubus


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, I'm guessing you like Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pistola - Incubus


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Am I right?


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

The Frame by Oceansize, Garden of Light by Isis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A crow left of the murder - Incubus


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe someday a stalker will play this 1st song for me and I'll marry him. I love this song and play it all of the time.

Its no good-depeche mode






and this song

one caress-depeche mode
http://www.myubo.cz/page/media_detail.html?movieid=638c1ed3-4d84-4621-864d-c551e973f4d1

and this song

my joy-depeche mode 




this song

halo-depeche mode
http://music.aol.com/video/halo/depeche-mode/1921261

this song

enjoy the silence-depeche mode

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1rfv_depeche-mode-enjoy-the-silence_music

and this song...

in your room-depeche mode

http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/DepecheMode/In-Your-Room-[Video]--157420987

barrel of a gun- depeche mode
http://parvideos.wordpress.com/2008/08/16/barrel-of-a-gun-depeche-mode-2/

home-depeche mode
http://music.aol.com/video/depeche-mode-home/depeche-mode/1101000

only when i lose myself-depeche mode
http://vodpod.com/watch/706309-depeche-mode-only-when-i-lose-myself

headstar-depeche mode





Yeah as you can see I think Depeche Mode makes some really epic music.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Try to beat these:

Hell "Deathsquad"
Axemaster "Slave to the Blade"


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWLuqly6uCQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Con te Partiro (time to say goodbye) - Andrea Bocelli. I want it played at my funeral!

Yes, not much into classical, but this song is my all time fave song!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zee Deveel - Incubus


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Aurora said:


> Con te Partiro (time to say goodbye) - Andrea Bocelli. I want it played at my funeral!
> 
> Yes, not much into classical, but this song is my all time fave song!


I like "time to say goodbye" as well


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Beware Criminal - Incubus


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

ENOUGH OF THE INCUBUS ALREADY!
We understand that you like Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love Hurts - Incubus


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calgone - Incubus


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Love Hurts - Incubus


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

Agalloch - Fire Above, Ice Below


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

Shinedown- 2nd chance

Brandi Carlile- The Story

Rhett Miller- Come Around


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Shame on those of you not posting Incubus songs!!!!


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

aloysius said:


>


big dot


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

**** You by Lily Allen Those scared by swear words, click at own risk! (would have embedded the video but it said the name of the song on it which couldn't be censored because it was on the video not the site.)


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## isobelle (Mar 21, 2009)

the quintessential epic song: "the story," by brandi carlile


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

They Weren't There - Missy Higgins






You breathed infinity into my world 
and time was lost up in a cloud and in a whirl. 
We dug a hole in the cool grey earth and lay there for the night. 
Then you said, "wait for me we'll fly the wind, 
we'll grow old and you'll be stronger without him" but oh, 
now my world is at your feet. I was lost and I was found, 
but I was alive and now I've drowned. 
So now I will be waiting for the world to hear my song 
so they can tell me I was wrong...

But they weren't there beneath your stare, 
and they weren't stripped 'til they were bare of 
any bindings from the world outside that room. 
And they weren't taken by the hand 
and led through fields of naked land 
where any pre-conceived ideas were blown away... 
so I couldn't say "no".

You sighed and I was lost in you, weeks could've past for all I knew. 
You were there blanket of the over-world and so I couldn't say, 
I wouldn't say "no". But they all said, "you're too young to even know, 
just don't let it grow and you'll be stronger without him" 
but oh, now, my world is at your feet. I was lost and I was found, 
but I was alive and now I've drowned. 
So now I will be waiting for the world to hear my song 
so they can tell me I was wrong...

But they weren't there beneath your stare, 
and they weren't stripped 'til they were bare 
of any bindings from the world outside that room. 
And they weren't taken by the hand and led through fields 
of naked land where any pre-conceived ideas were blown away...

But they weren't there beneath your stare, 
and they weren't stripped 'til they were bare 
of any bindings from the world outside that room. 
And they weren't taken by the hand and led through fields 
of naked land where any pre-conceived ideas were blown away... 
so I couldn't say "no".

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## chrisp (Mar 23, 2009)

POD- Youth of the nation


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

rabbit in your headlights

radiohead


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

I would agree with the Decemberists "The Tain" but also "The Island." Also, Weezer's "Only in Dreams" and just about anything by Sigur Ros. They never cease to amaze me. The Smashing Pumpkins have quite a few epic songs [excluding that mess that Billy recently released], but I would have to definitely go with "Tonight, Tonight." Cliche, but there is just so much happening in that song and the video is fantastic.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

The Serpentine Offering - Dimmu Borgir

I'm into that Black Metal genre.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## MPS (Oct 27, 2005)

Autechre - VLetrmx21






Pretty much sums up my week. Apocalyptic.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I like this song.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm Not Okay by My Chemical Romance
Makes me feel oh so good, so therefore is epic to me.

Awaken by Dethklok

Drive by Incubus


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

There's so much going on in this track, must've taken forever to produce.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

Sleepyhead by Passion Pit. I'm addicted to this song.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bfseWNmlds&feature=channel_page


----------



## elscorcho (Feb 26, 2009)

My Bloody Valentine - Sometimes
Mogwai - Friend Of The Night (instrumental)


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

elscorcho said:


> My Bloody Valentine - Sometimes
> Mogwai - Friend Of The Night (instrumental)


Classics.

I'm digging this song right now:

Teenage Fanclub - Fear of Flying


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

My Girls by Animal Collective <3


----------



## Harmon79 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

TV on the Radio - "Wolf Like Me"






I first heard this song ten minutes ago and was stunned/shocked/amazed/astonished. This band is so ****ing good, seriously.


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

I was sitting in the front row at this performance.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ooooh... bump

Daft Punk - Face to Face (Cosmo Vitelli Remix)





Justice - Waters of Nazareth (Erol Alkan's Durrr Durrr Durrrrrr Re-Edit)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As far as epics go:






and:


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been completely obsessed with this video for the past week or so.

Shellac - The End of Radio





(They are wearing costumes because it is October 30)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

dullard said:


> I have been completely obsessed with this video for the past week or so.
> 
> Shellac - The End of Radio
> 
> ...


this is so good

reminds me, the jesus lizard are playing a show here in november.. sweeet. they are playing in vancouver too.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> reminds me, the jesus lizard are playing a show here in november.. sweeet. they are playing in vancouver too.


Holy cats! Heard they were reuniting for some UK fest but I didn't know they were touring. I liked seeing Qui live, but witnessing a TJL set would be monumental. "Goat" and "Liar" are two of my favorite records of all time.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

BildungsRoman said:


>


That was amazing.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Ospi said:


> As far as epics go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Porcupine Tree is awesome. If anyone like's this song (which is also alot shorter than the album version), give the song Trains a listen too.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Opeth - To Bid You Farewell


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Coward said:


> ENOUGH OF THE INCUBUS ALREADY!
> We understand that you like Incubus


You like it, oh ok.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

and


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AprilEthereal said:


> Opeth - To Bid You Farewell


Good man. Opeth are my hero's.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Chrysalii said:


> ...I'm kind of mad at myself for not posting this one earlier
> "Echoes" - Pink Floyd
> blows me away every time I listen to it
> while I'm at it, I might as well add "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" (also by Pink Floyd)
> Really the only 20+ minute songs I can listen to more than once in a single sitting.


 Two great choices! But Echoes really is the masterpiece of the two. When I sit down and listen to it, every single time I'm just struck with the sense that it's the greatest thing I've ever heard. I'm a little biased because I'm a big Pink Floyd fan but Echoes stands tall and proud right beside Dark Side and might even be just a tiny bit more brilliant than Dark Side.

Echoes should be in the dictionary beside the word "Epic"


----------



## northernlight (Jul 12, 2009)

Shellac + Jesus Lizard love on the same page .. wowww, I've found the right place haha .. can't wait till the Lizard reissues are out here.

I've revisited Godspeed again and can't choose which track of theirs is most epic as they're all fair epic.


----------

